# Coffee tastes very metallic - change group head?



## cdyson37 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi,

I recently changed the group gasket, which has fixed a lot of leaking problems, but in the process I noticed the group head is covered in all sorts of crud. I tried to scrape the worst off with a knife and put it back, thinking it'll be okay for now (despite there being a small chunk missing near one of the screw holes).

Anyway, after I'd put it all back together and descaled, the first cup of coffee tasted okay, but the second was metallic and foul. I decided to backflush and clean it all again - and exactly the same thing happened!

So now I think I need a new group head, preferably a brass one, but I just can't find one on the UK market - any ideas?

Many thanks,

Charlie


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Charlie

What machine do you have?

I assume you have flushed the descaling solution out using at least 2-3 tanks of fresh water?


----------



## cdyson37 (Jul 14, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> What machine do you have?
> 
> I assume you have flushed the descaling solution out using at least 2-3 tanks of fresh water?


Sorry I should have mentioned - Gaggia Classic. I flushed it through with a whole big tank, and I've been through another tank subsequently so it should all be clear.

My main issue at the moment is finding that part! There's a site in the US that sells one but it doesn't ship over here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Plenty of UK spare parts suppliers

Is it part 700542 from here ? http://espressoparts.co.uk/gaggia.asp?img=112


----------



## cdyson37 (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't seem to find the brass version anywhere - I figure it would last longer than the stock one.


----------

